# Recommended Estate agents



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello

We are looking to purchase property in Dubai, can anyone please recommend a reputable, honest & trustworthy estate agent? Any other advice welcome too. 
Many thanks in advance

Jackie


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you lived in or at least seen Dubai property? What do you think of the standard of finish? Are you aware how many things go wrong repeatedly? Are you aware of all the extra costs involved in buying here?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Jackie09 said:


> Hello
> 
> We are looking to purchase property in Dubai, can anyone please recommend a *reputable, honest & trustworthy* estate agent? Any other advice welcome too.
> Many thanks in advance
> ...


We don't have those here... Sorry


----------



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jackie09 said:


> Hello
> 
> We are looking to purchase property in Dubai, can anyone please recommend a reputable, honest & trustworthy estate agent? Any other advice welcome too.
> Many thanks in advance
> ...


Hi 

Thank you, and yes we are aware of some issues with build etc, any further advice most welcome.
Kind regards

Jackie


----------



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi oh lol, we were hoping there would be a couple at least


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

There's one company called Fleeceum and Scarper!


----------



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Lol ok thanks,


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Excuse us, very cynical! 

There are a few out here, what they are trying to say is that the vast majority are terrible, they don't respond to emails, texts, phone calls, and don't even turn up to show you around the property.

But there are some decent guys out here that are genuine they are just very few.

I think more importantly for you though is what you are looking for in a property here, how much do you actually know about buying a property in Dubai?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Allsopp is good I think. They showed me a lot of properties and always showed up. In the end I rented through another company but If I would be buying I would certainly contact them. They also have a weekly or monthly magazine about properties, articles, certain community stats (e.g. Arabian Ranches is more than 50% occupied by Brits etc.). Worth checking.

The less potential buyer knows about Dubai properties or its quality, the better I think. Also we do not know OP's intention whether this is buy to let or for his own occupancy.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I dealt with a good company called footprint real estate


----------



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Malbec said:


> Allsopp is good I think. They showed me a lot of properties and always showed up. In the end I rented through another company but If I would be buying I would certainly contact them. They also have a weekly or monthly magazine about properties, articles, certain community stats (e.g. Arabian Ranches is more than 50% occupied by Brits etc.). Worth checking.
> 
> The less potential buyer knows about Dubai properties or its quality, the better I think. Also we do not know OP's intention whether this is buy to let or for his own occupancy.


Hi

Excellent thank you for your advice. Will be contacting these asap.

Jackie


----------



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you will check these out too


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Here is Allsopp for ya. Read the comments.

https://www.google.ae/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=allsopp scam


----------



## Jackie09 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you for link, will look now


----------

